# AlpineZone Forum Rules, Policies, and Help



## Nick (Dec 1, 2020)

For detailed information on AlpineZone.com's rules, policies, cookie policy, terms, privacy policy, and more - please see here:





__





						Help
					






					forums.alpinezone.com
				




*Registration*

Currently, we do not allow anonymous posting. In order to participate in the forum discussions, you must *register*. However, unregistered visitors can still browse the forums. Registration is simple and free. You will need to provide a valid Email address, but it will not be used to contact you on matters other than those specifically pertaining to the forums. By registering, members agree to abide by the forum policies set forth below. AlpineZone.com, by its discretion, reserves the right to revoke the registration of offenders of the policies defined here. Once banned from the forums, these visitors will permanently be unable to post topics, reply to threads, or actively participate on the forums.

*Posting Guidelines*

*Flaming:* Posting of any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-oriented or any other material that may violate any applicable local, state, federal or international laws is not allowed. *Flaming* may lead to being immediately and permanently banned. The IP address of all posts is recorded to aid in enforcing these conditions. The administrator and moderators of this forum reserve the right to delete, edit, move, or lock any topic at any time should they see fit.
*Trolling:* Any message deemed a *"troll"* post made only to instigate debate or conflict will be permanently deleted. Chronic offenders of this policy will be warned one time. If the behavior continues, the member may be banned.
*Language:* Please try to keep your posts free of offensive or vulgar language. The administrator and moderators of this forum reserve the right to delete or edit any or all offensive words from any post as they see fit. Chronic offenders of this policy will be warned one time. If the behavior continues, the member may be banned. If you're unsure whether you should include a particular word in your post, the best approach is to simply leave it out.
*Advertisements/Promotions:* Historically, messages containing links to products or relevant Websites have been allowed. Provided the link is in direct response to a message requesting such information, or is on topic and considered valuable enough that it warrants its own thread, these types of links will continue to be allowed. However, links posted by a non-contributing member (e.g. a member posting a product link as their first and only post) may be deleted. The administrator and moderators reserve the right to edit or delete any topic containing an advertisement/promotion at any time. The best approach is to become a contributing member to build some credibility before promoting anything.
*Political Posts:* Political posts are not allowed. Any political topic that is started will be immediately deleted. Any thread that degenerates into a political debate will result in either the political posts within the thread being deleted, or if all other points regarding the initial topic have been made, the thread may be locked. The administrator and moderators reserve the right to edit or delete any topic containing a political post at any time.
*Signatures:* Signatures follow all the same rules as posts. Signatures that violate site policies may be deleted without warning by an administrator or moderator.
*Disagreement on Moderation Decisions*: We recognize not every decision by a moderator or administrator will be agreed upon. That said, moderation decisions are not to be discussed within the forums. If you disagree with the decision of a moderator, please send an administrator or moderator an email or PM for review with the details of why you feel it as unfair. We will review and get back to you with a decision and explanation.
*Banning and Temp Bans:*We treat banning very seriously. In the long history of AlpineZone, only a handful of members have ever been banned. Banning will only occur after a warning has been issued by an administrator (or a moderator, if administrator is unavailable). We use temp bans as a "warning" period:
*First ban:* 7 Days or Less
*Second ban:* Typically 30 days
*Third ban:* Permanent

*Off Topic:* Some topics are not open for discussion. Posts or threads containing references to disputes on other forums, personal attacks against other members, over the top sarcasm, etc. will be at risk for being deleted.
*Common Sense:* We should work together to make this a welcoming community for all outdoor enthusiasts. The rules here are not the be all and end all, and the moderators and administrators can make ad-hoc decisions as situations arise. Admins and mods do their best to provide explanations for decisions that are made, but please recognize that occasionally decisions have to be made that simply won't please everyone. On the whole, we try to follow a relatively low moderation policy - which means posts that are in gray areas may or may not be moderated, at the discretion of the admin and moderator staff. Moderating, (or not moderating), a specific post is in no way an endorsement or dissaproval of the content of a post by AlpineZone, its admins, or moderators.
*Gear Forum Policies:*

Unless stated otherwise by the poster, all items shall be considered sold *AS IS*. Any transactions that are made are solely between the seller and buyer. AlpineZone.com, its agents, employees, and officers *DO NOT ASSUME LIABILITY* for any products that are sold in this forum. AlpineZone.com extends *NO* guarantee or warranty on any of these products.
It is the responsibility of the seller to *ACCURATELY* describe the item(s) that he or she is advertising. *DO NOT* misrepresent items that you are selling.
When possible, please use photographs to advertise your items.
No advertising/commercial promotion of gear brands is permitted (i.e. "driveby posting"). Such posts will be deleted.
Payment is to be arranged between the buyer and seller (use E-mail or PM). AlpineZone.com is not responsible for missing/lost payments.
Please remember that the opinions and/or preferences for certain brands in this forum *ARE* the expressed views of the posters and *ARE NOT THOSE* of AlpineZone.com, its officers, employees, or agents.
Please mark items for sale as *FS:* in the topic line and *WTB:* for wanted to buy, e.g. *FS: K2 Axis X Pro Skis - 182 cm*.
*Reselling Lift Ticket Vouchers / Complimentary Passes:*

Threads offering discount lift ticket vouchers or complimentary passes for sale are not allowed. Often times, these vouchers specifically state they are non-transferable. We understand that in many cases a member may have purchased a discount voucher legitimately with plans to use it, but couldn't and would like to recoup some of that cost. Nevertheless, it is too difficult for us to determine whether this is actually the case or not so we are opting to not allow any sales of vouchers via this site.

Reselling of vouchers is not looked at favorably by the industry and many feel this practice devalues lift tickets. Often times this results in fewer lift ticket deals in the form of vouchers and comps being offered. AlpineZone.com has built strong relationships with many ski areas and we would like to maintain that. Any thread or post that is made with the goal being to sell vouchers will be immediately deleted.

If you have vouchers or comps that you will not be able to use, you can offer them up for free to other members. We prefer that you do this privately if possible.

*Cookies*

This forum's software uses cookies to store information. These cookies do not contain any of your registration information and serve only to improve your forum viewing experience.

*Disclaimer*

Any message posted on these forums expresses only the views of the message author and does not necessarily reflect the views of AlpineZone.com or any associated parties. AlpineZone.com reserves the right to modify the above policies at any time. Please direct any questions or concerns to Nick at contact@alpinezone.com or via a *private message*.


----------

